# "The Taste That Dogs Love"



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was just looking through my pictures and came across this one...I totally forgot I had it....

Working at a pet store you see and learn a whole bunch of interesting things. For example, I didn't know that bugs were the taste that dogs love. :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha that's so gross! The Petsmart in my area had a problem with bugs like that too! They liked the Pedigree though.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

oh man are those roaches? i see a lot of them when i vacation to florida. they love warm weather.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Todd said:


> oh man are those roaches? i see a lot of them when i vacation to florida. they love warm weather.


They are not roaches...thank god. lol They are pill bugs. They LOVE all the Nutro biscuits at our store. They get infested with these all the time...just had to pull some more off last night.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

That seriously is very creepy! I hate bugs! I get goosebumps just by looking at that! The petco near me had a similar problem. Excepts, crickets were all over the store!!!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

makes sense that they would be eating nureo, bugs are used to eating garbage:biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> That seriously is very creepy! I hate bugs! I get goosebumps just by looking at that! The petco near me had a similar problem. Excepts, crickets were all over the store!!!


Crickets? Did they escape from their enclosure or something? lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Crickets? Did they escape from their enclosure or something? lol


I don't know but I got the hell out of there!!!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I don't know but I got the hell out of there!!!!!


Haha...I don't blame ya. They are a bit creepy...cockroaches kill me though. I don't scream and jump for much, but that is one of them. lol


----------

